# Add usb port in hyundai i20



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone here have hyundai i20? Has he added a usb port? I need some help how to do it :/ Thanks in advance!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

To do what ?

BG


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

to connect a usb flash disk and play music the exact way i play with a mp3 via aux port


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's possible, they make a powered device that receives the usb signal and broadcasts over the FM band to the radio. However from everything I've heard about them it's probably better to just buy a aftermarket radio that has a built in usb port.
> USB audio input interface for FM radios car stereos iPod iPhone rds uni-200-usb


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

The cost is too much for me :/ I found what i needed from ebay 10euro and i was thinking to make it alone . 100 dollars are wow... :|


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xmarkx said:


> Hi guys, does anyone here have hyundai i20? Has he added a usb port? I need some help how to do it :/ Thanks in advance!



at the auto parts store, they have a USB lighter plug it coast like around $5 they even have double ones now with 2 plugs in it...............
Auto Zone!


----------

